# set password for nagios , awstats , fruity



## mfaridi (May 6, 2010)

I install and run these services 
nagios , awstats , fruity and other thing like phpbb , joomla , ...
but when I type in firefox 
http://192.168.0.xx/nagios
http://192.168.0.xx/awstat
http://192.168.0.xx/fruity

all of them go to main pages and dose not need password , so in our network all user can access to nagios , awstats and fruity 

I want set password for this service and nobody can not access to this services .
I use 

```
apache-2.2.14_6     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM
php5-5.3.2          PHP Scripting Language
php5-bcmath-5.3.2   The bcmath shared extension for php
php5-ctype-5.3.2    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-dba-5.3.2      The dba shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.3.2      The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.4 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.3.2   The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.3.2       The gd shared extension for php
php5-gettext-5.3.2  The gettext shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.3.2     The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.3.2    The iconv shared extension for php
php5-imap-5.3.2     The imap shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.2     The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.3.2 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mcrypt-5.3.2   The mcrypt shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.2    The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.3.2   The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.3.2  The openssl shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.3.2      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.3.2 The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.3.2    The posix shared extension for php
php5-pspell-5.3.2   The pspell shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.2  The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.3.2 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-snmp-5.3.2     The snmp shared extension for php
php5-sockets-5.3.2  The sockets shared extension for php
php5-sqlite-5.3.2   The sqlite shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.3.2 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-wddx-5.3.2     The wddx shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.2      The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.3.2 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlrpc-5.3.2   The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.3.2 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.3.2     The zlib shared extension for php
```


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/auth.html


----------

